# Security cheques in the UAE



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You will no doubt have seen various news stories over the past few days regarding security cheques. They first said that there would be changes in that bouncing them would no longer be a criminal offence, and then fewer stories retracting this news.

The facts here: News: Bad Cheques are still Bad News | Financialuae's Blog


-


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

So, no real change for the vast majority.

My advice, never accept a cheque from a local now.


----------

